# 31525 43200 and 31575



## tlivengo (Feb 26, 2010)

SCOPES When 31525 is used in a surgery solely to "note that the nerve monitoring tube is in adequate position and functioning well"  would that be billable?  I would say no but I have a physician who is adamant about only applying rules like that when Medicare is the Insurance.  However, to me this would apply to any insurance.  If the provider was examining the larynx or other areas that would be different but just using the scope to check the position and function of a device at the start of a surgery would not be billable correct??

Thanks.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 2, 2010)

To me that is an ethical nightmare. I would say that it is NOT a billable procedure if this is something that he routinely does at the start of his procedures. and to think that he only doesnt bill it out to Medicare patients??? that should be your answer right there. 
Keep in the mind the Oath that we took as Coders....


----------

